# Goth music will destroy your child...



## 13point9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Man extremists suck...

this pretty much depicts all even slightly rock orientated music (including Christian rock) to be evil

Satan's Music

And this is what I am referring to in the title...

Goth Music will Destroy Your Child!

Discuss, NOTE this is not an anti Christian rant, but people that spew hate like this needed to be enlightened that all they do is push people away...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 29, 2010)

I love stupid people


----------



## Samer (Mar 29, 2010)

Site is down?


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Samer said:


> Site is down?



links work fine for me? just double checked them both :S


----------



## Necris (Mar 29, 2010)

Those sites are absolute lolfests, until I realize they're serious.


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2010)

Depends what they mean by "goth music" because a lot of what I would call "goth music" is pretty horrible.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Randy said:


> Depends what they mean by "goth music" because a lot of what I would call "goth music" is pretty horrible.



they have no idea themselves, they call AC/DC goth hahahaha


----------



## pink freud (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn, you guys are going to make Robert Smith cry.


Oh wait...


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 29, 2010)

just curious about this: THE TRUTH ABOUT MARILYN MANSON

i'm just curious about how much of this is true. i realize that most of it is probably not. i really don't care if it's true or not as far as listening to MM goes, im just curious.

nobody wants to read my biography i'm sure, but just for some backround i'm a catholic who believes in God and goes to church. at the same time i listen to slayer, mm, led zepplin, acdc etc. (the church's bad guys), and one of my all time favorite bands is the black dahlia murder. when its all said and done i believe ill be judged on what ive done and not what i listened to. nobody's perfect.

anyway im not a huge manson fan so i dont know what's true and what isnt. i own a manson cd or two and im not going to stop listening to them but if someone who knows more than i do could clear up all the internet bullshit i'd appreciate it. i mean there are these stories of rape and butt fucking, which are well known, but are they true?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> just curious about this: THE TRUTH ABOUT MARILYN MANSON
> 
> i'm just curious about how much of this is true. i realize that most of it is probably not. i really don't care if it's true or not as far as listening to MM goes, im just curious.



I don't have time to read the whole article right now. But I know most of the rumours about him and they are not true. The whole throwing dogs off of stage etc etc...Not true.

I read his biography and he is a very down to earth fascinating person (although yes, he is still a freak in the stageshow sense!). He did not rape anyone on stage. I don't think he actually had sex on stage either, though he did used to have naked dancers and act innapropriately.

I will say it outright that being a catholic you would probably still be disgusted by a lot of the things he has been involved in, but most of the very extreme stuff you hear is not true.

Sorry I don't have time to read the article and write a more detailed reply.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 29, 2010)

there's so much shit around manson these days it boggles the mind...

he got back on the drugs after splitting from his wife and as such his live performances are DIRE ive seen him twice at festivals and it honestly made me feel sorry for him...


----------



## Dan (Mar 29, 2010)

NORWAY - Euronymous murdered by Goth 'friend' Varg Vikernes, guitarist of Goth band Emperor.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Plug said:


> NORWAY - Euronymous murdered by Goth 'friend' Varg Vikernes, guitarist of Goth band Emperor.





they have one as well where it's Galder from dimmu and on the photo it says "Galder, Dimmu Borgir" and they refer to Galder as "Dimmu" HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 29, 2010)

I lol'd when I saw this:

Pink Floyd sings, in the song "_Sheep_", 

*"The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want . . . 
With bright knives he RELEASETH MY SOUL 
He maketh me to hang on hooks in high places . . . 
For lo, he hath great power and GREAT HUNGER."
*
First of all, the only reason they think this is _satanic _is due to the apparent paraphrasing of the Bible verse---even thought the song is deeply influenced by Orwell's _Animal Farm_, this lyric is detailing the sheep, which in the book and the song are led astray by the pigs and dogs etc and eventually slaughtered....I see the allusion to Satan, but that wasn't even close to the idea of the song, let alone the album. These ignorant f*cks need to do their hw...


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 29, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't have time to read the whole article right now. But I know most of the rumours about him and they are not true. The whole throwing dogs off of stage etc etc...Not true.
> 
> I read his biography and he is a very down to earth fascinating person (although yes, he is still a freak in the stageshow sense!). He did not rape anyone on stage. I don't think he actually had sex on stage either, though he did used to have naked dancers and act innapropriately.
> 
> ...



yeah i think there might be something wrong (maybe im right i dunno) with my outlook of the whole "being offended" thing. to be honest whatever it is he has been involved with, that should disgust me, i probably wouldnt be offended by. it's really none of my business what he does or believes. i like some of his music and i dont give a shit about him as a person. i wouldnt piss on a cross but who am i to tell him what to do? i think everyone (fans/haters) takes celebrities too serious anyway. he's just a singer, he's not the antichrist in the biblical sense and he made some songs that i like. that's really all the thought that i put into it. 
that said i wouldnt go to a mm concert because i wouldnt enjoy it, his live show is not for me. i think that's the biggest thing that extremists miss. if you dont like it dont listen to it, if you dont want to see it dont watch it.

im sure type o negative would fit the "goth rock" category and i love typeo. everytime i read one of these threads where you guys point out some radical christian view i feel like finding whoever writes these "goth music will destroy your child!" type webpages, shaking their hand, and introducing myself as living proof that they're wrong. i listen to whatever i want and i didnt shoot up a school or kill myself and i dont do drugs. anyone that knows me knows i'm not a bad person i just enjoy listening to a lot of bands that sing about evil, dark shit.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed, when i was younger I was more extreme in my anti religion stance but now I just think whatever makes you happy so be it

Most bands just use satan as a metaphor anyway...



I love how the sample of the band is the most evil part of the song and they cut out just as the clean vocals start lol


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 29, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I love stupid people


----------



## SD83 (Mar 30, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I love stupid people



Only until they decide to put their ideas into other people's heads, make them believe what they say is 100% true when half of it really isn't (and they know that it's wrong/only a misleading part of the truth) and most of the other half they don't even know and just believe it's true. 
As I only have the german version here I had to look it up so:
"six things the Lord hateth, and the seventh His soul detesteth.
[...]A lying tongue[...]A deceitful witness that uttereth lies[...]" Proverbs 6;16-19. 
Let him who is without sin cast the first stone... I do believe that a lot of good things are written in the bible, and that parts of it can give a guideline to what I would consider a "better live", but with idiots like those people, how can anyone have any respect for that kind of people? 
Funny thing is I remember a line from Jurassic Park (or one of the sequels/books) which said "90% of what people tell you is not true." And that is pretty close to the truth I believe


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 30, 2010)

there used to be a preacher that always stoped by my grandma's house.... He would always attack my views ..body piercings, and music... One day I let him listen to the first verse of a SoulFly song "fly High" ..... I paused the cd player right befor the chorus... 
I asked the man what he thought the music sounded like...
He said "its sounds like demons screaming from the pits of hell". I said "Dont ever talk to me again" and pushed play for the chorus and walked way.


----------



## matty2fatty (Mar 30, 2010)

hahaha, that was a hilarious way to start my day, thanks


----------



## Edika (Mar 30, 2010)

I just read the atricle in the Satan's music link about Ozzy pushing youth to suicide (well not all of it) and I will comment only one thing: 

Since when is 25 out of millions an argument that Ozzy's music (or anybody else's for that matter) drives you to suicide? 

The whole article as the logic of these people is so irrational it is frightening. I received one time a book from a Jechova's witness and decided to read it just to see what they beleive in. Some of their arguments had this pseudo-scientific cover that would infuriate a high school graduate. One of the best examples that I can remember was that since a nuclear explosion has a very big destructive force and the force of the big bang is supposed to equal the force of milions of nuclear warheads, then how is it possible such a destructive force to create the universe? So the unverse was not created by the big bang bu by God!!


----------



## george galatis (Mar 30, 2010)

they have nothing do to! they characterise "metal" - "rock" music as something "bad" - satan is bad 

gimme a break...if the whole world believe in satanism, that means we are not gonna accept christians - or budism - or or o ro ro rorororororororor.....same shit here


they dont know about music


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't have time to read the whole article right now. But I know most of the rumours about him and they are not true. The whole throwing dogs off of stage etc etc...Not true.
> 
> I read his biography and he is a very down to earth fascinating person (although yes, he is still a freak in the stageshow sense!). He did not rape anyone on stage. I don't think he actually had sex on stage either, though he did used to have naked dancers and act innapropriately.
> 
> ...


 
i used to hang out with the whole band in the early 90s. i SAW him give twiggy a blowjob on stage!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 30, 2010)

There was a time when I had a ton of laughs at the expense of these extremist sects, and Westboro Baptist Church Home Page was one of the finest products in terms of involuntary comedy.

They seem to have become a tad too repetitive these days, though...


----------



## Winspear (Mar 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i used to hang out with the whole band in the early 90s. i SAW him give twiggy a blowjob on stage!



Haha yeah, I remember now that was in the book. I knew he did SOMETHING but couldn't remember what. Also, great post Necky


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2010)

On the topic of Marilyn Manson, he is crazy in what he will do to further his career, but he is (was...?) a mastermind at generating buzz. I've read his biography too, and he has always come over as a smart guy. He's always had a problem with drugs though, it's a shame he has gone back to them.

He went totally mad with power for the Golden Age of Grotesque, firing his key song writers and producing utter shit as musical output. Antichrist superstar, Mechanical Animals and Holywood are great albums, but he has sucked after that. Even getting Twiggy back couldn't save the band, the latest album was dire too. It's sad, cause when I was just a young lad getting into metal some 10 years ago he seemed invincible. Holywood was flying off the shelves, everyone was wearing his t shirts when their slipknot shirts were in the wash, his videos were on tv all the time. How quickly things went wrong after that, I barely hear his name mentioned anymore.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2010)

Manson is a genious, i hate his music, but he's really smart.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm still a huge Manson fan, although I have to say his last 2 cds as a whole might not have been as strong as his previous ones, but they had some great songs. Putting Holes In Happiness was a killer ass song. Hope he gets around to working out his issues and releases another cd soon. 

His main problem was, much like metallica, people wanted him to keep writing the same cd his whole career and he's always done what he wanted..whether it was wise or not. His work is pretty much about the bigger picture of all the cd's, not just and individual one and he's got a pretty broad enough range for anyone to find a song of his they like.

Having said that:


----------



## Zeromancer (Mar 30, 2010)

I love how they barely mentions black metal bands that truly is antichristian (except for Dimmu and his tattoos that is ), but rather have gone through rather harmless rock-lyrics and just concluded that "based on these lyrics, the band's satanical!"


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 30, 2010)

It's pretty funny that the guy goes after some prominent Christian artists, too. His hate is completely misdirected. He's not hating any perceived evil by the musicians, he's hating the musicians. What a sorry human being.


----------



## DavyH (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh those wacky Goths. What will those little scamps get up to next?


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2010)

i havent liked manson or his music since smells like children came out. if you knew those guys personally you could see the change in him. oh and just so most of you know. his biography is mainly bullshit he wrote. almost everything he EVER did "crazy" was either really done by the original bass player gidget gein or was an idea he stole from gidget. manson was pretty much a normal "loser"type guy when he moved to florida and met gidget  he was a journalist for a shitty local music zene


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone know this guiys email address so that ai may thank him for one of the biggest laughs i've had in ahwhile.


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 2, 2010)

Pathetic. I suppose they want to discourage anything that may lead to free thought and/or an open mind with which to question their dogma.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2010)

> (Guitarist Jimmy Page of Zeppelin is a devout follower of Satanist, Aleister Crowley, who proclaimed himself as "The Beast 666." In 1971, guitarist Jimmy Page bought Crowley&#8217;s Boleskine House on the shore of Loch Ness where Crowley practiced his Hellish, Satanic sex-magick rituals, including human sacrifices.)


 Let us spell Magic wrong forever and ever amen. Human Sacrifices? You absolute fuckwits.

Thread needs Deicide:



http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Evolution Hoax/evolution_the_big_hoax.htm 

That makes me the angriest...I'm seriously fucking annoyed now. 

BRB, Joining Deicide.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jul 10, 2010)

You guys!

If you study the history of entertainment, it has always been used to spread luciferian thought. That is its sole purpose.

The Satanic creed is "Do as thou wilt" or post Nietze "God hood is expressed through excercising free will".

Hardly surprising or heretical stuff. The orthodox churches are opposed to this because they understand their postion as the pacifiers of mankind ensuring people breed and pay taxes... oh, and don't do as the French did...

If you need an expert, just ask people the significance of 1776. If they can give you a valid answer, discuss with them deep things.

The orthodox opinion is that children should be protected from these ideas until they are mature enough to be responsible only to themselves for the repercussions of them, the loss of innocence.

There are many people that claim to be party to acts of witchcraft, including record producers who invoked spirits into vinyl master disks before mass production so that dark spirits could enter the homes of the listeners. These people would tell you that is the SOLE PURPOSE for the music entertainment industry.

The concept is this: If a lyric is lodged in your subconscious memory, does effect you, perhaps for a lifetime?

Is this a dark spirit, jinn, curse or other entity, or is it neuro science expressed through behaviour and are they of equal value?

Music's sound can be manipulated for pyschoacoustic effects as well as other physiological effects (Tesla had a device that caused the collapse of buildings using sonicially induced resonance vibrations to level buildings and perhaps, to cause earthquakes in the 1920's). And, of course, the image and presentation of the "Artist" including the videos are huge oppurtunity to inflict maximum psychic potential on an audience, usually a very specific group of people. 

By psychic, I simply mean a psychological effect. You must've noticed, right?

Anyway, on Manson...

As we all know his name invokes two of the most infamous serial killers of recent years,both of these killers were luciferian cult leaders spreading the ideals of satanism and were encouraged by other sources.

Manson frequently quotes his friendship with Anton LeVey, of the Church of satan, author on the mystic and esoteric and student of Aleister Crowley. All these people have links to Freemasonry and the Illuminati.

I interprete his role as a false prophet, tempting the young into premature sexuality so that the progression of their lives are halted by sexual obsession, disease and unplanned pregnancy. Also, it is to implant programming such as self harm and mutiliation, self loathing, discontent with life, vampiric fantasies and possession. Really.

As a person, he's just a genuine, generous fun loving party guy who has become obsessed with forbidden knowledge. It being forbidden because it $%^ you up... He's probably a great guy to have a beer with and I liked what he said about the Columbine massacre (another Psy Op to damage the American/Global psyche and to prepare for national civilian disarmament); when asked what he would say to the families, prejudicial in that the interviewer expected/expressed him to accept some level of personal responsibility, he calmly replied without guile or forethought... " ... I would simply listen..."

The final part is that the trouble for this stuff (mystic tradition) is that you accept your own responsibility for dabbling with this stuff. If you fail to realise you are becoming involved with something sinister, there is no shield for the ignorant. Hence, Church warnings against Manson and the like are justified.

Priceless publicity though, and that's what sells albums. I sure Manson even uses charities that support victims of clergy abuse as a tax break.

Remember the devil is in the music, Christ (Emmanuel) is in the lyrics.

I put this out as a balanced warning, to the best of my ability, regarding the industry in general and this specific example.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jul 10, 2010)

After watching the Ackercocke interview (tragic by the way), let me say this:
Where you find Elitism, you find satan.

If you think about secret societies and society in general with this in my mind, prepare yourself for the reaction.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 10, 2010)

I really think their argument is extremely invalid. Religion is definitely not better than rock music. Christianiry alone is responsible for the deaths of millions.


----------



## clouds (Jul 10, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha.

Anyone read the bit about the plants?


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 10, 2010)

Necro bumps will destroy your child


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 11, 2010)

"As a child, Marilyn would play near the butcher's shop which was across the street from his parent's home. He once found an aborted baby in a coffee can behind the building."


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 11, 2010)

i want to angrily email them


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry, but this is all just retarded,, I know a lot of christian people (I'm raised in a christian way aswell) and they agree that this is just a bullshit interpretation of what is written in the bible.

Because of that, I think I'm allowed to laugh a lot at this.
So, if you guys want more to laugh at, here's another extremist site that reviews all the news in an extremist way:

ChristWire
They mentioned stuff like Linsday Lohan being a lesbian vampire and should burn in hell, Obama being an alien that is mindcontrolling people and of course: rock music belonging to the devil... oh and if you didn't know, Japan is the source of all evil! 

If you want an example to laugh at:
Mother Plays Rock Band Naked | ChristWire


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't even care about what's on the page, that background music is badass!


----------



## Fuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> You guys!
> 
> Words.


Are you friends with THIS guy, by any chance?


----------



## MFB (Jul 12, 2010)

Man, I knew I never should've listened to Swans.

Curse you Michael Gira! CURSE YOU!


----------



## avenger (Jul 13, 2010)

First Crusade 1095-1099
Second Crusade 1147&#8211;1149
Third Crusade 1187&#8211;1192
Fourth Crusade 1202&#8211;1204
Fifth Crusade 1217&#8211;1221
Sixth Crusade 1228&#8211;1229
Seventh Crusade 1248&#8211;1254
Eighth Crusade 1270
Ninth Crusade 1271&#8211;1272

Hmmmm... And the war of religion continues to this day.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 13, 2010)

damn you bauhaus and your song about a dead actor, damn you straight to helllllll


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll see you goths in hell


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2010)

It's true, letting your child listen to Satan's music will fuck your child up.

Goths are know for loving same sex fornication, Hitler and everything else that is considered unholy.

At no point are we willing to wonder if it's actually a backlash against the bigoted nonsense that goes on in Western religious culture and the way it dominates politics and other places where it has absolutely no good reason to be.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2010)

Just read the second article.



> Goth is a degenerate form of subculture, that brings with it hate, loneliness, heartache, and woe. It is sin-centered music (if you dare call it music). If you are a parent, please steer your teens away from this perverted culture of death and hatred...
> 
> ...If you are into Goth yourself, then I ask you as a friend to come to the Lord Jesus Christ, who is a friend that sticketh closer than a brother. You don't need to identify with the Devil's crowd anymore. Goth represents everything that is evil and unholy. Aren't you tired of running from God?



Fucking ridiculous. Typical bigoted Christian nonsense. This type of shit does my head in.


----------



## silentrage (Jul 25, 2010)

"there comes a time for a lot of people to either choose medication or religion, apparently most chose religion."


----------



## rectifryer (Jul 25, 2010)

This is nothing more than a pathetic witch hunt. Christian Religion _is_ an elitist system in general. 

Music has been around longer than judao religions anyways. That pretty much negates any concept that it was retroactively spreading the antagonist of any religion that followed it.

This is all so epicly retarded.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 25, 2010)

If goth music destroys children (A.K.A. will drive them from being Christian fundamentalists) if I ever have children, they will be exposed to goth music in the fucking womb!


----------



## silentrage (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a good thing you already have a head start exposing your sperms to them, lmao.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 25, 2010)

silentrage said:


> It's a good thing you already have a head start exposing your sperms to them, lmao.


I should put headphones on my balls at all times, just to be extra safe.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2010)

If I ever have children I'm going to raise them on death and black metal, introduce them to Aeon and Dark Funeral


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 25, 2010)

The fundamentalists hate things like Harry Potter as well, they're the only ones who are allowed works of fiction with magic and witchcraft in them LOL.


----------



## wlfers (Jul 31, 2010)

Plug said:


> NORWAY - Euronymous murdered by Goth 'friend' Varg Vikernes, guitarist of Goth band Emperor.




I almost fell off my chair


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 31, 2010)

All music is based on Black Magick.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 31, 2010)

This actually disgusted me a bit and I've been a christian for probably 15 years now:

Rock Music: The Devil's Advocate


If you look at the last part of it, they quote like 1 word from 3 different passages to spell out their hidden agenda. Wait, isn't that what they're 'rebuking'? 
Hypocrisy for the win!

Seriously, they spend so much time worrying about the devil and 'satan's music' that they tend to lose focus on what should matter more to them.......building their own personal relationship with God.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 31, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


> All music is based on Black Magick.


 
Look at the top of the pentagram, that's Ab.
Periphery plays in Ab, so they must be satanist! :O
Oh the horror, I'm gonna have to snap my CD in half and burn the casing!


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ringo Starr...






Crowley: "Love is the Law."
Beatles: "All you need is love."


----------



## teqnick (Jul 31, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> This actually disgusted me a bit and I've been a christian for probably 15 years now:
> 
> Rock Music: The Devil's Advocate
> 
> ...





YouTube - HYPOCRISY - Weed Out The Weak

But really, these people are ridiculous. It makes me want to strap them to chairs and have death metal force fed to them. They will cry, and maybe even explode.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 31, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> This actually disgusted me a bit and I've been a christian for probably 15 years now:
> 
> Rock Music: The Devil's Advocate
> 
> ...



Fuck me, that site is so right!! I mean shit, they've clearly proved beyond all doubt with their 20 or so songs out of >1,000,000 rock songs that it's all the work of the devil!

*Demoniac goes to burn his music.






















 Stupidity on this level makes me angry.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 31, 2010)

Ultimately, these bible bashers are just looking out for their own self interests... not sayin' they're not fucktarded and stooping to embarrassing glibness and deep intellectual dishonestly.

I mean, I'm a music-centered person. I came from a Christian fundamentalist upbringing. Gotta say, my pursuit and interest in secular music was a significant thing in terms of breaking away from the fundamentalist culture and mindset.


----------



## wlfers (Aug 1, 2010)

wtf??? anyone read the 2001 entry about the wtc?

btw on the part dealing with the "experiment" with playing plants heavy rock music and "religious" classical seems kinda off, it reminded me of a mythbusters experiment - except in the mythbusters test the plants that grew the best were the ones listening to metal. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhsbM9LxPAk


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 1, 2010)

athawulf said:


> wtf??? anyone read the 2001 entry about the wtc?
> 
> btw on the part dealing with the "experiment" with playing plants heavy rock music and "religious" classical seems kinda off, it reminded me of a mythbusters experiment - except in the mythbusters test the plants that grew the best were the ones listening to metal.





That experiment is one of the coolest things I've seen in a long time. Just imagine what could be achieved if every farm in America started blasting some thrash/death metal across their entire fields. Food shortages? Not anymore me thinks.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> This actually disgusted me a bit and I've been a christian for probably 15 years now:
> 
> Rock Music: The Devil's Advocate
> 
> ...



Who is this Trey Azagthoh they speak of?


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 1, 2010)

obladi oblada

obladi = diablo

diablo = devil

oblada = la boda

la boda = the wedding

obladi oblada = the devil's wedding


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 1, 2010)

How can people seriously believe this stuff in this day and age?


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 1, 2010)

The thing I don't understand is, why aren't Christians also bashing Islam, Judaism ad Buddhism?

Satanism is just another religion, so why not bash the others too?

Bloody idiots.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> How can people seriously believe this stuff in this day and age?



Ignorance and a need for a mental crutch.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 1, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> The thing I don't understand is, why aren't Christians also bashing Islam, Judaism ad Buddhism?
> 
> Satanism is just another religion, so why not bash the others too?
> 
> Bloody idiots.


 
Christianity, Islam, and Judaism all worship the same deity, but call him different things.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 2, 2010)

13point9 said:


> Agreed, when i was younger I was more extreme in my anti religion stance but now I just think whatever makes you happy so be it
> 
> Most bands just use satan as a metaphor anyway...
> 
> ...




2:30
Look at the comment on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 2, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Who is this Trey Azagthoh they speak of?



If this is anything other than sarcasm, you may have to be excused from the remainder of this thread and sit at the kids table.






lol: just kidding. There's countless bands where I have no idea what the names of the band members are, but still love 'em anyways. Trey plays for Morbid Angel if this was a serious question.)


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 2, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> If this is anything other than sarcasm, you may have to be excused from the remainder of this thread and sit at the kids table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was most definitely sarcasm. I don't think I'd forget who one of favorite guitarists is. if I didn't know, I would ask for a perma ban.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 3, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> It was most definitely sarcasm. I don't think I'd forget who one of favorite guitarists is. if I didn't know, I would ask for a perma ban.




I thought so, but the interwebz does not convey sarcasm well. 


And I guess I should get back on topic so....


ALL TEH FUNAMENTALIZTZ MUST DIEZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 3, 2010)

What's up with the beatles spam? Do you hate them?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I love stupid people


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just bored. I'll go play my guitar now.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 4, 2010)

Semaphore actually


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 4, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> The thing I don't understand is, why aren't Christians also bashing Islam, Judaism ad Buddhism?
> 
> Satanism is just another religion, so why not bash the others too?
> 
> Bloody idiots.



Satanism, if you consider it to be a valid religion, doesnt have powerful lobbies operating in the most powerful countries like the rest you mentioned nor does any country have satanism as its main religion so it gets the short end. People can bash satanism without some politically correct ass accusing them as bigots or nazi etc etc and that is priceless for Christians. They can for once attack something without getting hell for it, their idea of a holiday.

Couldnt care less myself about religions that have nothing to do with my culture. Satanism included.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 4, 2010)

The Devil is in the details.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 5, 2010)

Any reason for all these pictures?


----------



## clouds (Aug 10, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Any reason for all these pictures?


Yeh, they're funny .


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 11, 2010)

You must have the devil in you to succeed in any of the arts - Voltaire (French Philosopher)


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 11, 2010)

the only reason i play metal is because i need to spread the word of satan...i thought thats why everyone plays metal and 'goth'?


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Terry Melcher was Doris Day's son, and he owned the house where the Tate murders took place. He was a record producer with ties to Manson, McCartney, and the Beach boys. The Beatles stayed at his house, and he then rented it to Roman Polanski. Terry Melchers girlfriend was Candice Bergman, spokesmodel for a perfume called..."Charlie".


----------

